# 3D Textured Wall Panel



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

1) A 4′x8′ of MDF you can pick for about $35
2) A 3D photo of a cool pattern can be purchased of $0-50
3) A textured wall panel sells for $5-$15 a square foot

You could be making anywhere from $75-$395 machining these simple to make textured wall panels.


photo upload

Step 1 Draw a 24″ x 24″ Rectangle
Step 2 Create / Modify Stock > 24″ x 24″
Step 3 Emboss texture> from image
Step 4 Re calculate
Step 5 Machine it
Step 6 Deliver to customer and get paid : )


photo sharing

How to Video Link:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Textured wall panel sample - adepoalo's library


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds so simple, Al.

Good luck with that business.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I must not have had enough coffee today. It's only 4pm. 

I get the cad work, but what are you using to accomplish "Step 3 Emboss texture> from image". And what are you using to "Step 5 Machine it"?

Sorry to be so dense, but I'm not getting the concept.


----------



## Harryspur (Nov 22, 2011)

That looks good, I will have to try some of that stuff


----------



## Purelife Products (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Al,
This looks interesting. What kind of CNC are you making these on and what software are you using?

Have a Great Day!
Michael


----------

